# 3rd Annual Grill Kings LI BBQ Cook-Off KCBS Sanctioned



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll be coming to watch. I've never been to a comp. before and looking forward to it. Maybe, next year I can get a team together.


----------



## ROB O (Jun 15, 2005)

Count me in.


----------

